

Wordset, the Collaborative and Open Dictionary - netbun
https://www.wordset.org/

======
based2
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wiktionary:Main_Page](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wiktionary:Main_Page)

[http://everything2.com/](http://everything2.com/)

